# NF Haven Thread



## starri

Come let us hug you with our NF fuzziness! <3

This is the Spa for when we want to come and feel good and idealize the beautiful world.










*You can:*

Post cute relaxing pictures.
Tell funny warm stories.
Complement each other and group hug.

*You cannot:*

Fight.
Unload your Negative Energy (bitching, venting, depression, poking fun .. etc)
Complain about the fuzziness.
Hug someone too hard.










Enjoy <3

Note: If the NTs, STs, SFs want to come in and bask and submerge in our love; oh please do. All the hater posts will be immediately removed though


----------



## slowriot

*hugs all the nf peeps*


----------



## vanWinchester

Okay I can't believe I am doing this, since it will ruin my scary, evil INTJ image, but just so you aren't alone anymore, I will do it. =P 

*grouphugs* Much <3 to you! >///<


----------



## Raynekatt

Just for Nyx...










And in case it doesn't work click this link: http://images.forbestraveler.com/media/photos/inspirations/2007/Hawaii/best-of-restaurants-03-g.jpg


----------



## Spooky

*Hugs Nyx and VanWinchester* ...*Shakes Slowriot's hand*

(Sierra ninja'd my post.)


----------



## starri

/cuddles with VanWinchester
/Licks Sierra
/jumps on a trampoline with shadow
/plays tickle-me-elmo with Slowriot


----------



## Spooky

Nyx Asteria said:


> /cuddles with VanWinchester
> /Licks Sierra
> /jumps on a trampoline with shadow


Jumping on a trampoline is not as fun as licking or cuddling, but could still be considered a form of forplay. Twister anyone?


----------



## Raynekatt

>.<










And in case this one does not show up click this link: http://fc07.deviantart.com/fs11/i/2006/199/f/5/Heart_Me_by_Shiritsu.jpg


----------



## vanWinchester

Nyx Asteria said:


> /cuddles with VanWinchester





Shadow said:


> *Hugs Nyx and VanWinchester*


Oy. Damned. *blushes badly*
Gee. Now I feel horny I think. .///. 

Here, for you!


----------



## NewSoul

Omg NF's!


----------



## Happy




----------



## Roland




----------



## slowriot

Winna to the new guy!


----------



## gOpheR

AAAAAWwwwww.. I wanna scratch the slow loris!


----------



## vanWinchester

Let me TRY to save Nyx place here. <.<


----------



## starri

vanWinchester said:


> Let me TRY to save Nyx place here. <.<


OH MY GOODNESS!! It's like the most beautiful kitten ever!!!!
I <3 you! 

*wants a kitten*
*Goes to visit VW with roses and bunnies*


----------



## Trope

My favorite picture of he majestic canadian goose preparing to take flight. . .










and a video of a bunny that I couldn't quite get all the way through. It's too cute for me.


----------



## starri

*hugs all the people in the thread and squeeeezes*

so i was thinking we should have like more complements going on here!


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic

Needs more kittehs.


----------



## Yoite

somehow i get the feeling it changed from soothing and relaxing pictures to cuteness factor picture  well here is a little add to the pics just for a while


----------

